# Cheap & Cheerful Partagas Cubans



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Let's talk about all those great little "cheap & cheerful" Partagas cigars that sell for such bargain prices.

The majority of the ones I have in mind are roughly in the Petit Corona to Corona size range and were machine-made up until 2002, but have been handmade long filler ever since. It was at that time that HSA determined to produce only handmade cigars. Luckily a number of Partagas facings survived. And since their markets were long established their pricing has typically remained well below cigars of similar sizes that were historically always handmades. A notable exception that has always been handmade is the Partagas Shorts, which generally finds itself on most any list of bargain Parti's by virtue of it's size and price.


 Aristocrats - 5.1" x 40 Petit Cetros
 Coronas Junior - 4.6" x 40 Coronitas (tubed)
 Coronas Senior - 5.2" x 42 Eminentes (tubed)
 Habaneros - 4.9" x 39 Belvederes
 Mille Fleurs - 5.1 x 42 Petit Coronas
 Partagás de Luxe - 5.5" x 40 Cremas (tubed)
 Petit Coronas Especiales - 5.2" x 42 Eminentes
 Shorts - 4.3" x 42 Minutos
 Super Partagás - 5.5" x 40 Cremas

That's a lot to choose from, with quite a few very close in size! So, how do you choose? Personally, I don't. I buy 'em all. (LOL, but not joking - I do buy them all). Often, it's just a matter of which one(s) have the best price at the time. And that does vary; sometimes certain ones are the best bargain and sometimes others.

And while they are fairly interchangeable, exhibiting a great deal of shared DNA, that's not to say there aren't differences. So, here's a good place to discuss the why's and wherefore's of choosing any or all of these in your rotation.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

You, sir, *are* the life of the parti.

Partagas is my favorite cc so far. I haven't had much experience with their c&c, but have a nice handful napping.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

*Cheap & Cheerful Patagas Cubans*

Oh, this should be good. Lookin' forward to this thread. Thanks for starting it @curmudgeonista

I don't have much CC experience @Rondo - but so far the Parti Shorts that I've tried have been my favorite. Lookin' forward to trying the others and the bigger Partis too

And if they turn out be Really good, I might even get a tattoo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Not a huge pepper profile guy here. I'm more H Upman and MC. What Parti would you recommend? I've tried a few and just grabbed a box of Series D4. I was thinking of some Mille Fleur or something? Building my box collection so I have something aging while I smoke up all my NC randoms. I'm on a restriction 3 NC's for every CC I smoke. Only buying CC's right now. It takes discipline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ams417 said:


> Not a huge pepper profile guy here. I'm more H Upman and MC. What Parti would you recommend? I've tried a few and just grabbed a box of Series D4. I was thinking of some Mille Fleur or something? Building my box collection so I have something aging while I smoke up all my NC randoms. I'm on a restriction 3 NC's for every CC I smoke. Only buying CC's right now. It takes discipline.


I don't really get the spicy thing myself, unless you're talking baking spices. I suppose some people may interpret the typical Partagas profile as peppery, but to me that's just good old strong tobacco in all its glory. Still, I'd say Mille Fleurs or Aristocrats are probably your best bet in the Partagas line if you want to be stroked somewhat more gently... but only somewhat. And definitely stay away from Super-P's if you don't like dancing with hot-tempered girls! LOL


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I And definitely stay away from Super-P's if you don't like dancing with hot-tempered girls! LOL


I love dancin' with spirited girls (they can sometimes be a pain living with - but I digress). Are SPs generally more hot tempered than Shorts ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> I love dancin' with spirited girls (they can sometimes be a pain living with - but I digress). Are SPs generally more hot tempered than Shorts ?


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Brings back memories of my first wife !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Next time I spy a nice 2x and on Mille Fleur I think I'll bite. Gonna have a little NC sell off when I get back home I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok so stop buying mfs and go to supers for a little more pepper.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

*Cheap & Cheerful Partagas Cubans*

What about nic hit on these ? Do they differ among them ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Ok so stop buying mfs and go to supers for a little more pepper.


To me Super-P's are just strong tobacco with undertones of espresso and baker's chocolate, devoid of sweetness. Strong with that vitamin-N spiciness on the lips perhaps, but certainly not the sinus clearing pepper of a strong NC on the retrohale. But I guess it's relative. I don't find them particularly peppery. But some might.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> What about nic hit on these ? Do they differ among them ?


Super-P and Deluxe first
PCE and Coronas Senior next
Others follow


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope I'm not the only one who's ridden all the horses in this stable. Come on, jump in guys. More input and different POV's would be appreciated.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Just ordered 2 boxes of Supers.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

*Cheap & Cheerful Partagas Cubans*

@curmudgeonista - IIRC you tend to steer away from the tubos mainly because its less value (they gotta charge for the extra packaging) - is that correct ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> @*curmudgeonista* - IIRC you tend to steer away from the tubos mainly because its less value (they gotta charge for the extra packaging) - is that correct ?


Well, yes... and no. When they're a deal they're a deal.

Some may dispute it, but I believe the Coronas Seniors are essentially a PCE tubos. I have seen times when Seniors were on-sale for less than PCE's. In that case the "buy light" is lit for the tubos.

Same goes for the Partagas de Luxe being a tubed Super-P, though I have yet to see the tubes cheaper. But one can hope! :vs_cool:

And then there's the Coronas Junior. No other corresponding Coronitas in the Partagas line, but it's a nice size. I'm very fond of the RyJ Coronitas en Cedro too, so that's sort of my deal-o-meter comparo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Aristocrats - 5.1" x 40 Petit Cetros
Coronas Junior - 4.6" x 40 Coronitas (tubed)
Coronas Senior - 5.2" x 42 Eminentes (tubed)
Habaneros - 4.9" x 39 Belvederes
Mille Fleurs - 5.1 x 42 Petit Coronas
Partagás de Luxe - 5.5" x 40 Cremas (tubed)
Petit Coronas Especiales - 5.2" x 42 Eminentes
Shorts - 4.3" x 42 Minutos
Super Partagás - 5.5" x 40 Cremas

I have never tried the Habaneros , Mille Fleurs , or the Chicos. For me personally with the exception of the Shorts. They all taste pretty much the same. Its usually winter when i am smoking one so to say i pick up all the flavors would be a lie. For me they are just really decent cheap smokes just recently i got some for $75 a box. I find the wrappers to be rough and prone to splitting. They are one dimensional the dimension is a pleasing one. But a far cry from the regular Partagas line. I attribute this to machine bunching most likely rejected tobacco, short filler etc etc etc. Another words the care that goes into producing the regular line is not seen here. How could it be they are about 1/3 less the price of the shorts. They are also 1/3 the price more than JLP, Guantanameras, and well worth it. Quite simply put you get what you pay for. That being said I can smoke a Partagas short after the finest or heaviest meal. Sit there and feel like i am smoking a cigar costing much more. I think the Partagas short exhibits all the unique flavors and strength the Partagas line is famous for. Everyone will pick out different flavors as taste is very subjective. I just recently got into these budget cigars this winter. Deals that where to good to pass up. I gotta say it took me many years to bite. And i have been a Party Whore forever. Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for the comments @TonyBrooklyn I ordered a box of the Shorts a few days ago. They're my favorite habano, (though I'm new to this and haven't tried many different kinds). What's your take on the SD4 ? I'm looking to find a good combo in terms of taste, cost, and how much time I usually have to smoke. Shorter sticks when I don't have the time, longer when I do. Also, I like the strength of the Short, but if it were a much longer smoke of 90+ minutes like that, it'd probably knock me on my butt. (I was never a cig smoker). I'd appreciate any suggestions you might offer. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Joe Sticks said:


> Thanks for the comments @TonyBrooklyn I ordered a box of the Shorts a few days ago. They're my favorite habano, (though I'm new to this and haven't tried many different kinds). What's your take on the SD4 ? I'm looking to find a good combo in terms of taste, cost, and how much time I usually have to smoke. Shorter sticks when I don't have the time, longer when I do. Also, I like the strength of the Short, but if it were a much longer smoke of 90+ minutes like that, it'd probably knock me on my butt. (I was never a cig smoker). I'd appreciate any suggestions you might offer. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


 @Joe Sticks

I love the whole Partagas line not a bad one in the bunch.
PSD#4,5,6 are all Hits IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

@*TonyBrooklyn* - Mostly I agree with you, except they ARE NOT machine bunched, nor are they short filler. People keep spreading that info, but that's pre-2002. It's simply not true anymore. HSA no longer practices machine bunching on any cigar they produce..

OTOH, you mentioned Chicos. Those are machine made, but are produced by ICT along with all the other puritos, minis, and clubs in the various marcas, plus such machine-made brands as Guantanamero and Belinda. If you look at CCW you'll find that no current machine-made products are listed under the HSA marcas (other than defunct pre-2002's in the discontinued listings), but have separate headings for the ICT items.

All the Partagas cigars I listed are _Totalmente a Mano_, totally handmade, _Tripa Larga_, all long filler. Such HSA brands as JLP and Quintero are also _Totalmente a Mano_, but will have "TC" stamped on the boxes indicating _Tripa Corta_, short filler.

And 90% of the time I agree about the lack of complexity. But not entirely. A really good example will exhibit notable changes and progression. I would particularly point to PMF's and PCE's on this, but then I smoke the most of those, going through at least 100 a year between the two, probably more. Inevitably I will run across a few dozen that could compete with the best top-rung PC's made. And, as you said, when they are one-note, it's a very good note.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Super-P and Deluxe first
> PCE and Coronas Senior next
> Others follow


How would you rate the nic hit of partagas in general, as compared to, say a padron thousand series which are rated med to full? Is partagas stronger, milder, same?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

talisker10 said:


> How would you rate the nic hit of partagas in general, as compared to, say a padron thousand series which are rated med to full? Is partagas stronger, milder, same?


IMHO no Cuban cigar produces the nic hit of a non Cuban. That being said i have in my many years of smoking Cubans found the occasional belly flipper YMMV.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

talisker10 said:


> How would you rate the nic hit of partagas in general, as compared to, say a padron thousand series which are rated med to full? Is partagas stronger, milder, same?


Personally I'd say that particular comparison is generally about on par. You can certainly find stronger NC's, as well as milder ones. But the Padron thousands are right in the same range IMO.

As I see it, Cuban cigars run in a narrower range than NC's in almost all respects... strength, flavor profile, and intensity. A "mild" CC is not nearly as light as the mildest NC, and a "full" CC is not quite as strong as the the fullest NC. IMO all CC's, from the lightest to the fullest, all fall within what we'd typically call medium to med-full in the NC world. And that applies to both body and nicotine content. So, in a sense, the distinctions between different CC's can be rated on a scale within a scale. Something like this...









YMMV


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> @*TonyBrooklyn* - Mostly I agree with you, except they ARE NOT machine bunched, nor are they short filler. People keep spreading that info, but that's pre-2002. It's simply not true anymore. HSA no longer practices machine bunching on any cigar they produce..
> 
> OTOH, you mentioned Chicos. Those are machine made, but are produced by ICT along with all the other puritos, minis, and clubs in the various marcas, plus such machine-made brands as Guantanamero and Belinda. If you look at CCW you'll find that no current machine-made products are listed under the HSA marcas (other than defunct pre-2002's in the discontinued listings), but have separate headings for the ICT items.
> 
> ...


 @curmudgeonista I have found Belindas to be quite exceptional cigars. Given their price and tobacco used. That being said i have just recently ventured down this road. To me cheap Seegars are like cheap booze or cheap women. Once in a while one will shine but for the most part. If you are expecting a 100 point C.A rated cigar you will be disappointing yourself. For that reason i think no one new to the game should use these Vitolas ,Marcas as a baseline for what to expect from the line. For me these are cigars i can toss or give out to those that don't really smoke cigars. Without fear of wasting a great smoke, they also help provide financial relief. In a time when my cigar budget is already past what it should be. I ventured down a different road about 5 or 6 years back with pipes. As a result i wound up with three pipes on a stand that decorate my living room. And about a dozen mason jars full of top shelf tobacco aging away. The tobacco is in its prime right now every once in a while i light a bowl. Sorry i just don't get it. To me it tastes like processed fast food as compared to a good meal. I must say these cheaper smokes in the Partagas line has worked out very well for me. I guess i really am a Party Whore.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. Am loving this range of opinion from the vets. This is so much better than some forums run by a virtual 'cult leader' and where everyone apes the same views. (Or they get slapped down, pronto). This is much more interesting, helpful, and fun. :smile2:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

This morning I'm having my coffee and looking at the digital thermometer which is reading 18F. March is around the corner, but spring hasn't quite sprung here yet. When the sun comes out bright (I think it will today) and the outside air temp hovers around 32F, its not too bad in terms of cigar smoking. But, much lower than that and I've experienced all sorts of problems - - especially cracked wrappers. Even smoking in my truck or 'smoking shed' doesnt cure the problem entirely since ya gotta crack open a window or door for ventilation and that lets in a little bit of that freezing air. The small cigars we're talking about here (that I've tried) have been great for this situation. For that reason alone, I'll be stocking up on some more.

There are some bigger, higher end cigars that I have resting. I don't want to risk having their wrappers crack. I also want to take my time & pay attention to all their nuances - hard to do when freezin' your azz off ! So, I'll wait till all the snow on the ground has melted and spring weather is here till I break out those.

Still have lots to learn, but that's my take on it so far.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Can anyone vouch for cuban Partagas Maduro? I am very tempted by those. I never knew they even made them.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

WABOOM said:


> Can anyone vouch for cuban Partagas Maduro? I am very tempted by those. I never knew they even made them.


I don't think many people have managed to get their hands on one of those yet. I know I haven't. But to be perfectly honest, the Partagas Maduro No.1 is the antithesis of what this thread is about. If you manage to find any, you're going to pay $20 a stick in box quantities, give or take... or about 5 or 6 times as much as the cigars we're discussing here. Most reports are favorable... but they damn sure should be at those prices Cheerful maybe, but hardly cheap!


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Of the Partagas C&Cs, I"ve only had the MF and Shorts. I've also had Chicos and love them for what they are, but not on the list (nor should they be, really). I love the Shorts. They're one of only two cigars I have in my always-on-hand "rotation" as they say. 

I do have a box of SP in the air. High hopes. I also have a box of MFs on hand, but they require at least 24 hours of dry boxing to be smokeable, even being two years old. Though they smoke well, I've never quite forgiven them for that. 


- MG


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I don't think many people have managed to get their hands on one of those yet. I know I haven't. But to be perfectly honest, the Partagas Maduro No.1 is the antithesis of what this thread is about. If you manage to find any, you're going to pay $20 a stick in box quantities, give or take... or about 5 or 6 times as much as the cigars we're discussing here. Most reports are favorable... but they damn sure should be at those prices Cheerful maybe, but hardly cheap!


Ok. Thanks. I see them available for $329.66
So not cheap but maybe I will cave.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

WABOOM said:


> Ok. Thanks. I see them available for $329.66
> So not cheap but maybe I will cave.


That's a better price than I've seen by at least $100. So, I guess, if ever there were a time...


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I ordered 2x15 of Romeo and Julieta no. 1. Hopefully those are as cheerful, they were cheap...


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Ok. Thanks. I see them available for $329.66
> So not cheap but maybe I will cave.


You would likely have no problem finding many takers for a box split.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> You would likely have no problem finding many takers for a box split.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


They are out of stock.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> They are out of stock.


That was fast !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

